# Warhammer Fantasy RISK Boardgame!!!



## Emirikol (Nov 18, 2008)

Warhammer Fantasy RISK boardgame has been maptooled.  Anybody up for a game?


Jay H's Maptool Stuff

jh
http://HafnerChiropractic.com


----------



## Frostmarrow (Nov 19, 2008)

Fantastic! Not pretty but war seldom is.


----------



## Emirikol (Nov 21, 2008)

Frostmarrow said:


> Fantastic! Not pretty but war seldom is.





Yea, I figure I didnt' need to go overboard but I'm going to solicit some feedback on the Warhammer Fantasy Batles boards.  Did a similar map for Greyhawk Risk (based off the old Greyhawk Wars map) and used to have a blast on that one.  It helped a lot of my players get a feel for the world and how it all jives 


Speaking of... Man O' War would be cool to fill in the blanks.  A wolfship or nurgle plagueship could be pretty special.

jh


----------

